# The best makeout songs?



## usersassychick0 (Oct 30, 2008)

So, the other day my sisters boyfriend was telling me how Calnifornication by the Red Hot Chili Peppers was the best song of all time to get guys going..

Which makes me wonder, what are all of your favorite songs to makeout to?

Do you go for the slighty mellow/rock song that I had suggested, similarly so contagious by acceptance.

Or, do you like the oldie classics from artists such as frank sinatra?

Perhaps you fall in the catagory of those who follow such songs a Cyclone by Baby Bash??

Share your opinions!


----------



## Lucy (Nov 1, 2008)

LOL! i love this thread

personally i don't pay that much attention because i'm more interested in the guy! but i think definately something slow and mellow is good to make out to. nothing too distracting!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Nov 26, 2008)

Good question lol.

I find rap music gets us going when we are partying/around other people... like TI or The Game

But its defintly more romantic with softer mellow songs by bands like Staind, Hinder, etc. Something really slow and soft lol.

I think the best makeout songs end up being any songs you and the guy both really really like.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL!

I think anything by marvin gaye, LOL.

Especially 'let's get it on':

YouTube - Marvin Gaye - Lets Get It On


----------



## Andi (Nov 26, 2008)

I like "lets get it on" but itÂ´s been the official makeout scene song in so many movies or shows that itÂ´s become cheesy by now

I like "I can tell you wanna fu**" by the...504 Boys or something lol. ItÂ´s pretty dirty but has a nice slow rhythm to it

and donÂ´t laugh, but I really like Jessica Simpsons "Sweetest Sin"


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL I remember that song Andi, one of my favorite makeout songs imo

One of my favorites is the Isley Brothers

and of course some of that old Keith Sweat

I usually listen to All4one, Boyz to men, az-yet, babyface, r kelly all that good stuff lol


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 27, 2008)

I really prefer no music. It's been sort of distracting in the past and sort of ruins the mood.


----------



## farris2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Here's one of my favs


----------



## Darla (Nov 29, 2008)

wasn't this covered in Fast Times at Ridgemont High. i think it was trample underfoot by Led Zeppelin (so moldy now)


----------



## farris2 (Nov 29, 2008)

^^^ not this one

10 years between Envogue song and Fast Times


----------



## -Chelsey- (Nov 29, 2008)

I think R&amp;B songs like Boys II Men type of stuff is the best mood music.


----------



## Joan_CD (Nov 30, 2008)

I love Jersey Girl live by Bruce Springsteen. I like to slow dance to it and make out with my wife!


----------



## Karren (Nov 30, 2008)

Funny I don't remember any music playing when i was making out last...


----------



## Joan_CD (Nov 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Funny I don't remember any music playing when i was making out last... Last time I didn't hear the music playing was when the spindle got stuck and the record didn't fall down!


----------

